# What makes a good paramedic?



## BillyMan (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello everybody.  So in my speech class we get to do a 5-7 minute speech on a topic of our choice.  I decided to do mine on what makes a good paramedic, that is, what qualities they need to have.  So, what 4 or 5 things do you think a Paramedic needs to be good?  

There are many I think that would do well
-Handle stressful situations well
-Good social skills
-Good sense of humor (I know some of you might wonder why, but considering the seriousness of the job I think a good laugh would help blow off the stress)

What do you guys think or what would you add to it?  Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Hastings (Apr 18, 2008)

Add empathy and humility to the list, because I've seen a lack of both become the end of many paramedics.

Overall, you simply need to enjoy doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## BillyMan (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhh humility and empathy.  Soooo important.  I can't believe I left that out.


----------



## medic258 (Apr 18, 2008)

The only other thing I would add would be common sense. Something that can not be taught in any medic program.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 18, 2008)

A good solid life away from work. Too easy for work to become the be-all and end all. I'm sure we've all met that medic who shows up for every off-duty overtime, event and call out for additional personnel. Visits the pts in the hospital afterwards and just doesn't know how to go home.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 18, 2008)

taking patients to hospitals near where you want to eat.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Apr 18, 2008)

Leadership skills.  You have to be able to manage your scene.


----------



## Shanz (Apr 18, 2008)

having a good knowldge and understanding of not only the condition/presentation of the patient but being able to react quickly and effectivly to the emergency as well.

being kind and understanding yet firm and demanding enough to run a scene in the best and most effict manor possible.

also comon sense and and probably some street smarts should be tossed in somewhere.


----------



## firetender (Apr 20, 2008)

A good paramedic is a master of the art of communication. A big part of that is to be able to take in information from many different angles and distill it into a cohesive report that is easy to understand. That's working on the premise that the paramedic is the eyes and ears and senses of the doctor.  It is no less important in dealing with the patient, allied personnel, your partner, or the supervisor looking to nail you.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe what makes a good Paramedic is when they don't forget where they came from.  I can't stand the "Para-God" mentality and try to make fun of Basics when they themselves were one.  And Medics that throw "Extra Man on Truck" around will one day find themselves alone on a scene in need of that EMT.


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 20, 2008)

NRNCEMT said:


> I believe what makes a good Paramedic is when they don't forget where they came from.  I can't stand the "Para-God" mentality and try to make fun of Basics when they themselves were one.  And Medics that throw "Extra Man on Truck" around will one day find themselves alone on a scene in need of that EMT.


Hasn't happened yet.  In fact, I can't think of a single situation where I would want someone with no real education, knowledge base or training to help me.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 21, 2008)

triemal04 said:


> Hasn't happened yet.  In fact, I can't think of a single situation where I would want someone with no real education, knowledge base or training to help me.



So you'd like to attempt to care for a patient and drive a rig while communicating with dispatch and navigating through traffic at the same time?  I'm sorry but if there is no need for a Basic then why do we all waste our time??    I'd like you to further explain your reasoning...

Thanks,


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 21, 2008)

I sense this thread is going to take a nasty turn, so this is a reminder to play nice.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> So you'd like to attempt to care for a patient and drive a rig while communicating with dispatch and navigating through traffic at the same time?  I'm sorry but if there is no need for a Basic then why do we all waste our time??    I'd like you to further explain your reasoning...
> 
> Thanks,



What makes a good a Paramedic.. Actually what makes a good person. 

Empathy

Professionalism

Integrity

Wisdom

Humility

Thirst for knowledge

Now, let's clear up some myths. First EMT's do NOT save Paramedics, been doing this for 31 years and never seen, read, or even really heard of such... now; I have seen the quite the opposite of EMT's misdiagnosing and informing patients of harmful or preventing dangerous care. Second, please remind me where I started. Yes, alike many others and more every day, I started as a Paramedic and continued as such. Nope, never was or worked as an EMT Basic, alike half of my EMS service. So yes, we do remember where we started. 

Are EMT's needed... you bet! AS first responder to stabilize until EMS can arrive. Driving, sorry it is an important skill. Alike any other skill we perform, can be mastered with studying and continuous practice. It does not take a rocket science to drive safely, and your partner should assist you in navigating while enroute. If EVO is your primary role, alike being a good Paramedic, one should be an excellent EVO and with this know your area, be able to communicate with dispatch without any problems, thousands do it every hour without any complications. It is a nominal skill, that can be learned as multitasking.

R/r 911


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree.  However, I hear from others in the field that the best Paramedics were EMT's before medic school...  This gives them a chance to master the skills learned in school (as simple as they are) before going on to advanced skills.  That doesn't mean all medics that weren't basics are bad, but I think it gives them a way to repect the job before moving on to greater things.


----------



## Anomalous (Apr 22, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> I sense this thread is going to take a nasty turn, so this is a reminder to play nice.




You can spot them a mile away, can't you?


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> So you'd like to attempt to care for a patient and drive a rig while communicating with dispatch and navigating through traffic at the same time?  I'm sorry but if there is no need for a Basic then why do we all waste our time??    I'd like you to further explain your reasoning...
> 
> Thanks,


Whoah there tiger, calm down.  I didn't say that there is no place for EMT's, specifically basics, in EMS, just that I can't think of a situation, and haven't encountered a situation in which I would want someone with limited education helping me.  I'd much rather have someone with a solid medical education, background, training and experience.  Let's face it, EMT education is sorely lacking.  My post was a responce to someone who seems to believe that "EMT's save paramedics," which is patently untrue.  (would have been cleared, but a mod decided to delete that portion)  I'll say it again:  While I may find myself needing extra help on scene (and have) the help that I want and require will not be that of an EMT.

As for what you wrote...I'm not sure where you were going.  Really, anybody can do all the things you listed, it has nothing to do with being an EMT.  And I have no problem in talking with dispatch from the back...why would that be a big deal?


----------

